# Before and now of Aki the walmart fish and Kinzoku the Giant Plakat



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

So some of you may know of these two guys both are my most recent purchases. Aki is from walmart and Kinzoku from petco. Kinzoku simply refuses to unclamp his fins. His water temp is fairly cool though still figuring out my options on that. But he has darkened a bit so I am happy and he seems happy. Aki took some time to adjust but is now happy and smitten with Sakura his neighbor.

Aki wasn't thrilled to be photographed tonight and the pics are a little dark being that its dark outside and he doesn't have a hood light on the tank. Any ideas on his coloring? 

First is Aki
Before 








Later
















Now. You can see he has darkened a bit









Kinzoku
When I got him 
















Now

































And Sakura just cause I love her


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

He almost looks like my pink copper Margaret. She doesn't have those gorgeous lips.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love to see a pic! And I love her lips!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea Margaret is a funny little thing. I had no idea she was a copper until copperarabian told me. The first pic is a frontal view of margaret. Please excuse Patty's big head. She's a ham. and the second is a body shot of margaret. In bright light she looks light pink on camera but in dim light she looks just like your's


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Geez I was looking at the wrong fish you wanted to know what people thought of the first one. omg im so oblivious sometimes. I think that one looks like a mustard gas almost. I have been seeing them with bright blue and yellow, bright green and yellow. Yours looks dark yellow which is new.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Margaret is so cute! 
I was just showing off how my boys have changed over the last few weeks, and I got a good pic of her and decided to throw that in.
A mustard gas? I don't know never seen an orange/brownish/dark yellowed one. I am leaning towards a mutt, but would love to know what he has in him. I know he has some dalmation, possible mustard gas.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

They look like they have darkened nicely. on the first boy, yea it's hard to tell because the yellowish is so darn dark. Here's a good one. I got a mustard gas recently that is a bright blue/green with the bright yellow. Never seen anything like it. I can't get any good pictures of him though! Your last fish is very very gorgeous. I love the cartoony lips betta's can get sometimes. It's hilarious.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

they have. I know I am leaning towards a mix of many things lol my sister has described him as a pukish color. I lean towards a very yellowish brown. He is not stunning, but he grows on me every day.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with him. I think he's different. He isn't like all the rest.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

No there is nothing wrong with him and I love him tons! I think he grows more beautiful, there have been a few times I go up to the tank and am like wow you are becoming beautiful. But then I am a bit biased lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

yea we all think our fish is the best looking in the world don't we? Ha, my pick is Red and he is probably the most common looking betta out there. The dark purple/blue body with the red fins.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I think Kinzoku is just a regular splenden King they can rarely grow up as 3.5-4 inches with proper care, I have a wild color splenden kings I bought at Petco a year ago and now he's over 3.5 inches


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Junglist you have confused me. Yes he is a King, but his tail type would be considered plakat correct? I would think he would grow more as he seems young he is around 2 inches now.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry if I confused you I thought he was a real giant plakat. Kinzoku is a nice big King and looks healthy too and yes Kings do meet the standards of Plakats but some betta hobbyists believe that the king betta is not a full-blooded betta, splendens, but a hybrid between betta splendens and the less popular betta raja


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You know I did some research once on King betta's and I came across this website. This guy claimed to be the grandson or son of the man who discovered King's. He claimed he did it over the course of a few years. He apparently had a spawn then picked out the biggest male and female then bred them. Picked out the biggest pair again and bred them adding in one here and there to prevent to much inbreeding. It's an interesting idea, I wonder if it is true. He claimed that it was all splenden and had nothing to do with raja.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Ah okay. Yeah oops I should have put king. Wasn't thinking.
I do see why they think that and how it could be possible, but then Shirleys research is possible to.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It's interesting. I may research that some more and see if I can catch some valid sites. Hard to do on the Internet though.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

You should. I would be interested in what you find. I was actually very suprised to see the resemblence between the king and the betta raja. I understand both are betta's but other betta's I see I just wonder how the heck they are related lol but these guys look very similar.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I know the feeling, when my daughter first brought home our "sammy" I was like ehh..he's ok, we decided on the name, she did..(I love it now) and as time went on..I love him more and more every day..he's beautiful..and I am so glad she chose this particular fishy..
They certainly grow on us..wow..He is MY new baby..was spose to be hers, but I have become very attached


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I know I love all my fish equally. I am not as fond of two of them, but thats because they are my sisters fish. I pay for them and care for them but they are hers and I have little attachment to them. But all the ones in my room I dote on and spoil lots lol


----------

